# Portable Radio w/ext antenna connection



## steve617

I am looking for a portable radio or boom box that has a external conector for a antenna. I have a Wineguard outside antenna for my OTA HD TV. So I would like to find a boombox that has a antenna connector so I could pick up my local FM radio better.


----------



## Jim1348

You could try sending an email to these guys.

http://www.ccrane.com/radios/am-fm-radios/ 

http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/spcialty.html 


One of the things I have noticed is that many radios are not very sensitive or selective and if you connect to an external antenna it may aggravate that problem. However, even if you don't want or need an HD radio, I have found them to be very sensitive and selective even on analog FM. Most of the HD radios do have an external antenna jack. Here are some tabletop choices:

http://hdradio.com/buyers_guide.php?prime=home 


http://hdradio.com/


----------



## steve617

Thanks Jim


I will defiently check the links and do some research. I just dont know that much about HD OTA radio. My thinking since I had my Wingard OTA antenna I could use it to pick up radion better. I have a station thats reletavily close that is on FM and it comes and goes. I live most of my free time in my office at my house were my PC is and I use my radio quiet a bit. I assume a HD radio will pick up non HD channels. Thanks for the links.


Steve


----------



## malaugh

If you are next to a computer, did you consider internet radio? If you have a internet connection you can buy a Squeezebox Boom or Squeezebox Radio that will play internet radio. I live in San Diego, and have a Squezebox duet. I can listen to all the Local radio stations plus radio station's from all around the US and the world.


----------



## steve617

Thanks I actually don't know that much about that. My main station I listen to locally plays national syndicate shows so I am sure that would work. My radio sets about 3 feet from my router. I defeintly be checking into it. Thanks


----------



## malaugh

I could not find any radio stations in Piney Flats. They are probably there but you have to enter them manually. I was able to listen to over 30 Johnson City stations, 20 FM and 10 AM, on my Squeezebox. If you have a favorite station I can see if I can pick it up.


----------



## steve617

LOL Piney Flats dont have any radio stations we now have 2 red lights. WFHG 92.7FM (Bristol) I also listen to 640 AM WXSM Johnson CIty. WOW 30 stations Johnson City. I am ready to buy me one.


----------



## Jim1348

 http://www.fmfool.com/index.php?opti...pper&Itemid=29 

http://www.fmfool.com/ 


FM Fool can be handy for finding stations. You are correct that an HD radio receiver will also pick up analog stations. I have a Radiosophy HD-100 and have had a Sangean HDR-1 HD and Sony XDRF1HD HD radio. Unfortunately for me they changed formats on the station that carried comedy. That prompted me to switch to internet radio. I bought an Acoustic Research ARIR200 for under $100 shipped to the door. It isn't pretty, but it works well for me. If I were buying today and I was able to spend a little bit more, I would get a Logitech Squeezebox Network Radio. They had them on sale for $150 recently at Best Buy. You may even decide to get both an HD radio and an internet radio. Depending on you listening interests, you might even find that something that has Slacker Radio, like both the Acoustic Research ARIR200 and Logitech Squeezebox Network Radio have, interests you. Similarly, some of the Grace internet Radios allow you to listen to Pandora Radio.

http://www.slacker.com/everywhere/ 

http://www.slacker.com/ 

http://www.gracedigitalaudio.com/int...adios-c-2.html


----------



## malaugh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve617* /forum/post/17580656
> 
> 
> LOL Piney Flats dont have any radio stations we now have 2 red lights. WFHG 92.7FM (Bristol) I also listen to 640 AM WXSM Johnson CIty. WOW 30 stations Johnson City. I am ready to buy me one.



640AM works fine. 92.7FM is listed on my squeezebox, but the screen says "server error" when I try to tune to it. Maybe its a temporary thing, I cannot tune to it on my PC either. I tried most of the other Johnson City Stations and they all worked.


You can try it yourself, the URL is http://wfhg.intellithought.net/


----------



## steve617

Thanks I get a error also. The one thing though. Its a national syndicate programs so they could be listened to all kinds of stations. Right now I am leaning to the squeezebox radio however I bet to boombox would be much better. You all have really helped me a lot. Thanks


----------



## steve617

Right now its between the Sony S10HDiP and the Logitech Squeezebox Radio.


----------



## Jim1348

Either one would be a good choice, but since one is an internet radio and the other is an HD radio you simply have to decide which one you buy first!


----------



## steve617

I know I would like both. Just a guessing the Sony would have the better sound. Seems like its bigger. One think I like about the Sony is it seems to have a lot of special features such as pre sets. (I dont care about the ipod features) seems like added ipod features makes me feel like I am paying fore something that I will not use. The one thing about the squeezebox radio I am not sure it has a remote control. I did see one place show it in a pic but in the features on Logitech website it states that it does not have one. Also dont have a lot of presets. Anyway I have to do more studying. I am leaning toward a HD.


----------



## steve617

Jim How did you like the Seagean HDR-1? How do you think it would compare to the Sony S10HDiP.


----------



## Jim1348

I liked the Sangean a great deal, but I may be hard pressed to pick one over the other. I will say that the Sony HD radio I had was hands down the most sensitive FM tuner I have ever had.


----------



## malaugh

The Squeezebox radio has six presets, but no remote. You can also store radio stations under the favorites menu, and scroll through them. A bit fiddly, but you can have as many as you want.


You can buy a separate remote control, but its really pricey.
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Squee.../dp/B001413GT6 


The other alternative is to control it from a special application on an iPhone.


----------



## steve617

Final decision. I am going to get a wifi radio. Now witch one. Probably in the $175 and under class. I defiently want one with a remote. I just dont know that much about pandora and all the sources. I guess the more channels is the better. Since there is not much HD in my area I think the wifi radio will be the funnest to play with. Will have to do more looking. Perhaps a Grace Innovator 2. Would love to have the Squeezebox boombox.


----------



## Jim1348

For whatever it is worth, may I suggest that you look carefully at what channels they offer. I have tried a couple of wifi internet radios before I settled on the one I have now. Some are Reciva based vs V-tuner. Also, some support Slacker Radio and other support Pandora. I have an interest in comedy and not all wifi internet radios have the same comedy channels. The good thing for you is you can "take a test drive" by listening online first. Also, their is some very good information on the forums at Reciva and I also like the Google Group for Acoustic Research ARIRC200 Internet Radio. Suprisingly, the Google Group discusses much more than just the ARIR device. When I was looking I had some trouble comparing internet radios. CNET has some good reviews, but the things that most concern me are features and content. Although I prefer Slacker Radio, you may very well prefer Pandora Radio. As far as Reciva vs. V-Tuner and the others, you will just have to decide. Since you want a device with a remote control, that should narrow the choices a bit. I have noticed that most internet radios don't have a large number of presets. That sort of surprises me. Although the C Crane wifi radio has 99 memories and a remote control. The Logitechs offer Yahoo Radio http://new.music.yahoo.com/ but not all radios offer that.

https://www.reciva.com/ 

http://www.vtuner.com/ 

http://www.slacker.com/ 

http://www.pandora.com/


----------



## malaugh

Squeezeboxes support both Slacker and Pandora, as well as Napster, Rhapsody and Sirius.


----------



## steve617

I'll check those channels out. I like a variety of music but I also like talk radio. (Glen Beck, Hannity) I think even though the Logitech Squeezebox Radio dont have a remote. I think I may consider it. The reviews are very high and seems like it picks up a lot of channels.


----------



## steve617

Looks to between Logitech Squeezebox Boom and the Squeezebox Radio. Even though I have never heard them I would say that the Boom would sound much better because of the added power. Also added cost. Have you all tried the squeezebox radio. How is the sound compared to the Boom. Thanks


----------



## Jim1348

I have tried the Logitech Squeezebox Boom. It feels solid as a rock and sounds great. I have not tried the Logitech Squeezebox Radio, but it looks nice. Obviously it is smaller and less expensive.


----------



## steve617

Finally got to see the squeezebox radios. We'll they were in the box. A little smaller what I expected. I also got to listen to the Sony FM HD radio with the ipod docking station. It was decent. I am going to inherit my daughters 4gb ipod since she is going to get the 30GB.


----------



## steve617

Just ordered the squeezebox radio from Amazon. Thanks all for the advice. The bad part is my wife will probably make me wait till christmas till i can use it.


----------



## Jim1348




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve617* /forum/post/17592067
> 
> 
> .....but I also like talk radio. (Glen Beck, Hannity).....



Don't forget Laura Ingraham!

http://www.lauraingraham.com/ 


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## steve617

You have a Happy Thanksgiving. We can never forget Laura.


----------



## malaugh

I played around some more. Glen Beck also broadcasts on 102.3 from Chatanooga which does work on my squeezebox. He also has a podcast, which you can play using podcast player on the squeezebox. The bad news is its a subscription service. I personally listen to a lot of Podcasts. I like NPR and have my favorites set up so I can can listen to the daily podcasts of All Things Considered, Marketplace and the weekly Car Talk show.


----------



## Jim1348

It will be interesting to read the reviews on this once it is available. It appears to be similar to the GE Superadio. I like the addition of an F antenna connector.

http://www.ccrane.com/radios/am-fm-r...cradio-ep.aspx


----------

